# Moving from a Department Store to a Makeup Brand



## Likeaboss (Apr 8, 2015)

Who has started at a department store and then switched over and worked for an actual makeup brand company?  I just started working at Nordstrom, but long-term I'd really like to work with a brand.  Who has done this and how did you do it?  Thanks!


----------

